

Are we in a start-up bubble? - siavosh


======
veb
I'd say yes... Look at all the crazy acquisitions recently. The offer from
Google to buy Path, Groupon trying to buy UseHipster... Facebook's $50 billion
valuation.

If it's not a small bubble, I don't know what the hell it is. I mean, if it's
talent acquisition, then why on earth would you pay $100 million to a company,
why not give the person you -really- want, a bonus of $5 million to leave and
join you?

~~~
salemh
Besides the FB / Groupon examples of larger firms and very large valuations,
in regards to startups, what would a "burst" look like? The loss of $100M
"talent acquisition" buyouts, VC's go turtle, incubators...bust? I don't see
the later happening. Thoughts on the "burst"?

~~~
siavosh
I think the biggest risk is a lot of these smaller start ups start getting
astronomical investment amounts and pushed to go IPO pre-maturely. Mix in a
crap load of bad ideas that get dumb-money going the IPO route, and things
start looking like the late 90's again.

------
rms
We aren't in a startup bubble, but we're in an investment capital bubble.
There is way more investment in startups than is strictly rational. It's a
good time to be an entrepreneur.

------
webbruce
Definitely a yes. It's called the Business Cycle, everything goes up and down,
we're on our way up pretty quickly.

